# Now This Is What A Fisherman's Vehicle Should Look Like



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

During my absence from the Forums I was lucky enough to acquire a vehicle more suited to my fishing and photography needs. I have since personalized it the way a true fisherman should. At least a Florida fisherman.  The state of Florida motor vehicle snook tag I've had since they came out in 1995.










My addition to the front since there is a plate holder no matter what.










The detail of the redfish tail, my personal touch to the back window which was cut from a CCA bumper sticker. 










Yes, I think I'm back in the saddle fellas.


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

Where are your rodholders?
Nice rig though, I like the redfish tail


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the redfish tail to.
where did you get that?
Thanks!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Is an escape actually a truck? lol...

Cute stickers though... wheres the rainbow one?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EFG--Somebody moved this to the 4x4 board. I probably should have posted it in The Lounge. LOL

I've got your rainbow sticker right here. j/k LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

like the red fish tail sticker


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAhahahaha Mook! Glad your a sport....lmao... i was waiting to be blasted for good ole ribbing..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EFG--No sweat buddy. We need to hook up soon and wet a line. Once trout season opens back up we should do some wading out at Fort DeSoto.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Too purdy to be a REAL fishin' truck. Post some pics when it has blood, scales and seagull droppings on it.

Really, looks nice.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

OBX--LOL It took me almost a half day to detail it inside and out from my weeklong surf/jetty fishing trip to Captiva Island last week. I got her smelling and looking good again though.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

RD--I knew you'd like that. Does Jersey have any specialty state motor vehicle fish tags? Florida has about four now I think three saltwaters and one freshwater.


----------



## herpestes (Aug 1, 2009)

<a href="http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t156/herpestes/?action=view&current=278.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t156/herpestes/278.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hell, if that is one of those amphibious vehicles, they be good to go. LOL


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

yea really! a duck would rock!


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

*fishing machine*

Heres mine


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

southerlytide said:


> Heres mine


I like it...even if it is a Chevy.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

nice setup!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

basstardo said:


> I like it...even if it is a Chevy.


If there were no chevys, what would we tow off the beach:beer:


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

Never ever been towed Have winched a few out including a hummer, kids with a jeep fellow truck camper ford 350 but in his defense his 4 wd went out


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

This is gonna turn into a Ford vs. Chevy thread. LOL I guess a derail still keeps a thread alive. LOL


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

southerlytide I like your ride the best...


----------



## dwdart (Nov 26, 2009)

*Let's all just get along!!!*










This is proof we can all get along and just do some fishing.


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

*proof*

Heres more proof ford chevy dodge


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Anyone remember this thread?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=31877

To bad some of the pics are minning.


----------

